# Acell graft for prolaps repair



## rachel.bates (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a doctor trying to bill 15275- (application of skin substitute to face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet and/or multiple digits, total wound surface ara up to 100sq cm: first 25sq cm or less wound surface area) for applying an Acell graft, along with the  57267-(Insertion of mesh or other prosthesis for repair of pelvic floor defect, each site (anterior, posterior compartment), vaginal approach (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) .  I strongly diagree thinking this is a DME product and we can't bill for the acell graft, and there isn't any extra work or procedure done when applying a graft to an area your already repairing.

I don't think we should bill for applying the acell graft.  But my doc swears up and down that we can bill for it.  But she hasn't told me where she got her coding advice from.

Please! Thoughts, ideas, explainations as to why a skin subsitution code could support a prolapse graft procedure.

Thanks!


----------



## nateich (Mar 24, 2014)

Curious and confusing......Is the physician stating she actually used ACell, mesh or both?


----------

